# Knife Porn



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Drool away...

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/default.asp


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've always drooled over this set:


----------



## desertcook (Jan 28, 2007)

Those are nice!!!


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i dunno... the blade in that set just looks dirty and i dont like the brown colour, looks kinda ugly to me.

that knife up at the top lookks ok, the hilt looks ugly tho.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

They're so nice I wouldn't use them! Can you imagine how quickly they'll get "lost" in a working kitchen?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

piracer;154554 said:


> i dunno... the blade in that set just looks dirty and i dont like the brown colour, looks kinda ugly to me.
> 
> 
> > Those blades are Damascus steel - superb quality!
> ...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Certainly taste enters into what's knife porn or not.

The blades are wave pattern damascus on a ZDP189 core. ZDP189 is one of the new super steels. In knife steels, there's a tradeoff between the hardness of the metal (how long it holds the edge) and toughness (resistance to chipping, bending, breaking). Most good kitchen knives (Wusthoff/Henkels) have a hardness of about 56. ZDP189 is generally hardened to 65 and still maintains good toughness.

The wood handles are cocobolo. They are secured with nickel silver pins.

Phil


----------

